# Fehlerhafte Mob Bewegungen in Tower Defense Spiel



## bennsoncat (3. Aug 2015)

Ich habe ein Tower Defense Spiel nach Ulixava geschrieben. Natürlich etwas anders. Mein Problem ist:
Wenn 2 Türme auf einen Mob schießen, läuft dieser manchmal nicht in der Mitte der Straße. Vergleicht mal den linken Mob der beiden Bilder.

2 Screenshots und der Sourcecode sind im Anhang. Ich kenne mich zwar etwas mit Java bereits aus aber das ist erst mein erstes Spiel. Sry wenn der Fehler total offensichtlich ist


----------



## stg (4. Aug 2015)

Du musst schon ein wenig genauer sagen, wonach wir suchen sollen. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass nun jemand dein ganzes Project von Anfang bis Ende durcharbeitet. Was sind die relevanten Stellen im Code?

Soll das Viech denn grundsätzlich ausweichen, oder immer in der Mitte des Weges laufen? Beschreibe mal ein wenig genauer, welches Verhalten genau gewünscht ist.

Beim ersten flüchtingen Blick in den Code ist mir schon folgendes aufgefallen: Du schreibst dort:

```
catch(Exception e) {}
```
Wenn du im Code Exceptions fängst, aber einfach unter den Tisch fallen lässt, dann wirst du diesbezügliche Fehler auch niemals finden können...


----------



## bennsoncat (4. Aug 2015)

@stg

Das ist beabsichtigt, denn diese Exception fliegt nur, wenn ein Mob links aus dem Bild läuft. Die Nutzer sollen später ihre eigenen Level bauen können. Ich möchte nicht, dass da eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Ich habe es trotzdem nochmal versucht mit printStackTrace() aber da kommt nix, wenn keiner links raus läuft. Mein Fehler passiert aber trotzdem.

Nun um es nochmal genauer zu beschreiben.
Die Mob Textur ist genau 1 Pixel schmäler als die Blöcke. Also sollte um den Mob immer noch ein Pixel Straße zu sehen sein. Im sollte Screenshot ist dies bei allen 3 Mobs der Fall. Im fehler Screen ist der linke Mob aber nicht genau in der Mitte der Staße, während er nach unten geht! Das ist das Problem!

1. Das passiert nur, wenn 2 Türme dastehen, die auf einen Mob schießen. Wenn ich keine oder nur einen Turm platziere, tritt der Fehler nie auf, also alle Mobs laufen in der Mitte der Straße und um sie ist dieser eine Pixel Platz.

2. Es passiert auch wenn 1. zutrifft nur etwa aller 3-5 Mobs.

Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen, an welcher Class das liegen könnte, da es ja ohne Türme funktioniert. Ich habe nochmal gesucht aber keinen Code beim schießen von Türmen gefunden, der die X Koordinate mancher Mobs verändert.


----------

